# Inhale Health - Review



## Hooked

Inhale Health is a means of inhaling Vitamin B, using a pen-like, pre-filled device.

The following Product Information and Product Features are quoted from https://www.wellnesswarehouse.com/brands/inhale-health/
*
Product Information:*
"Enhance your health and wellness with the rapid delivery of Vitamin B-Complex. Inhale Health’s Vitamin inhaler provides faster nutrient absorption than possible through any pill or beverage. Vitamin B1 and vitamin B2 work together synergistically to support a healthy immune system, metabolism, and natural cellular processes. Vitamin B6 and vitamin B12 are rapidly absorbed to increase natural energy production and support brain function. The organic base of vegetable glycerin, allows the Vitamins to be delivered to the lungs safely and efficiently."

*Product Features*
Suitable For Diabetics
Dairy Free
Sugar Free
Soy Free
Alcohol Free
Organic Ingredients
100% Natural Ingredients
No Preservatives
Wheat Free
Lactose Free
Suitable For Vegetarians
Gluten Free
Suitable For Vegan
GE/GMO Free Ingredients

*Information on the back of the box:*




This is what the device looks like:





The white cap on top is a cover. Take it off and this is what you see:




To use the device, simply inhale through these holes. There is no On/Off button; no recharging; no pods. A little vapour is expelled when you exhale. When there is nothing left to inhale, a light on the other end of the device blinks 4 times. 

There are three flavours from which to choose:

Electric Berry:
Vitamin B12 with organic caffeine
Boosts energy production and enhances red blood cell formation

Strawberry Fields and Vanilla Classic:
Vit B1 & B2 work together synergistically to support a healthy immune system
Boosts metabolism and supports wellness

And now for the important part: 
DOES IT WORK? Yes, it most certainly does! 

I tried the Electric Berry on a day when I was particularly tired. I used it continually throughout the day and in the early afternoon, I suddenly realised that I was walking around the house singing! The question is this: Was it because of the Vitamin B, or was it because of the caffeine in the Electric Berry, which would have added to the coffee in which I was already drowning. This I can not answer. I just know that I started the day crawling and ended singing!

The Electric Berry lasted two days only, but bear in mind that I was using it continually on the first day.

I've tried the Strawberry Fields as well, having a few puffs here and there. I haven't noticed any difference to my health, but I must admit, I haven't used it much. 

Both the Electric Berry and Strawberry Fields have very light, pleasant flavours. I haven't tried the Vanilla.

Inhale Health is available from:

https://www.wellnesswarehouse.com/brands/inhale-health/


http://eciggies.co.za/eCiggies_Kits/Inhale-Health-Inhalable-Vitamin-Disposable-Vapes

I bought mine from eCiggies. 

Would I buy it again: No, because it's a bit expensive. However, eCiggies has a discounted price at the moment so I'm going to order another one or two Electric Berries.

Here's a price comparison between Wellness Warehouse (left) and eCiggies (right)







@antonherbst

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## stevie g

@Hooked you nailed this one.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Caseman

@Hooked Excellent review and write up. You have me interested but I need some veterans here to comment their views. Seems almost too good to be true however very intriguing

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Caseman said:


> @Hooked Excellent review and write up. You have me interested but I need some veterans here to comment their views. Seems almost too good to be true however very intriguing



Hi @Caseman, this was actually discussed last year in a post started by @antonherbst but no-one got around to trying it. https://www.ecigssa.co.za/inhale-health.t43341/


----------

